# Disable Third Brake Light



## BobS (Jul 28, 2005)

OK - I know... These cars really have 4 brake lights. I'm talking about the light in the rear window, not the light in the wing.

When I back out of the driveway at night, the light in the rear window bounces off the spoiler, making it tough to see anything.

Has anyone unhooked this? At first glance, I wasn't able to find the connector for the light. Just thought I would ask you guys and see if anyone else has done this.

Thanks.
BOB


----------



## GTODEALER2 (Aug 11, 2005)

Hey, yes I have done this. Its really easy,,, I hated the way the one in the back window reflected of my tint, so I unplugged it. Its really that easy. You just use your fingers and pry the front (closest to the seats) upward until it releases the clips, then pull it torwards you and that releases the ones closes to the glass. The plug is directly underneath the light assembly. Once I unplugged mine I did a test run and made sure my cruise control still worked and it did.


----------



## BobS (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks for the fast response. I just unhooked it, and the problem's solved. The only casualty was one pop-tab that broke off. (good thing there's 2 of them)

Now, what's the deal about cruise control? And why would unhooking the light have anything to do with that?

BOB


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

BobS said:


> Now, what's the deal about cruise control? And why would unhooking the light have anything to do with that?
> 
> BOB


The cruise control is deactivated when the brake (or clutch) pedal is depressed. I don't think it uses the brake lights, but rather a switch at the brake pedal - possibly the same one that activates the lights when the brake is applied.

I don't have a service manual but I suppose the electrical schematics for this car could easily fill 100 pages.


----------

